# The ship, (SALLY)



## devon51 (Dec 15, 2007)

hi,
can anyone tell me anything about,

The ship, (SALLY) the Master was a John Boon i think of Appledore bideford, Devon. the ship was lost in 1889 and the master.


greatfull for any help. 

pete


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't know if you have tried the Bideford Museum?
North Devon Maritime Museum
Odun Rd
Bideford
EX39 1PT
Tel: 01237 422064
I am at present trawling through Penwith Shipping records and
the aim is to extract all masters prior to 1855, as they will
not be listed in the Masters & Mates records. I also aim
to produce a database for all ships built in Bideford, Barnstaple
and Appledore prior to 1900.
How did you come across the reference that you have?
Best Wishes, Raymond (in Cornwall)


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

There was a Mariner, named John Boon at Irsha Street, Northam, Devon
in the 1881 Census, age 45.

Information on Masters and Mates Records at
http://www.nmm.ac.uk/server/show/conWebDoc.569

Do you have any idea as to her port of registration?
Do you have any idea of where she was lost?
There were a number of ships by the name of SALLY.

Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## devon51 (Dec 15, 2007)

*The ship (SALLY),1886*

i,
can anyone tell me anything about,

The ship (SALLY), The Sally left Penarth on the 4 February 1886 bound for Fremington loaded with coal. They were lost in a gale. All the 3 crew were lost, James Craner the Master, Jenkins the Mate and a boy (no name

greatfull for any info on her, or how to get a photo of her.


pete


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I see, Fremington is near Barnstaple. With a crew of three, I would imagine the SALLY to be on the small side; I suggest that you make contact with the address that I have given to you above. It is not impossible for there to have been a photograph taken whilst she was in harbour with others at Barnstaple quay or Fremington quay, but to be honest I would not raise any strong hopes. If you write to Bideford, they will be able to tell you a bit more about the ship. Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## devon51 (Dec 15, 2007)

*The ship (SALLY),1886*

hi,
can anyone tell me anything about,

The ship (SALLY), The Sally left Penarth on the 4 February 1886 bound for Fremington loaded with coal. They were lost in a gale. All the 3 crew were lost, James Craner the Master, Jenkins the Mate and a boy (no name

greatfull for any info on her, or how to get a photo of her.


pete

p.s.
i Think the Sally was a Smack.


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Pete.

You've asked the exact same question 3 times in this thread now and I see it on other forums as well. It's a bit like fishing, this caper - you've cast your line out, sometimes you just have to wait until you get a nibble. Sometimes you see queries in this forum being answered years later, though the helpful crew on this forum are usually a bit quicker than that. I see Raymond's provided a couple of helpful replies.

regards,
Martin


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi Martin, I have found all too many SALLYs in old registers, so many
of our Cornish vessels were built at Barnstaple or Bideford. As to why
a fishing smack should be carrying coal to N Devon, I am unsure. In 
cir***stances like this, there is no alternative but to ask the locals
for any information contained within their archives, newspapers, etc..
Local press would certainly have recorded that; she would be in the
harbourmaster's records, and so on. Bideford is the only place to obtain
that information .... mind you, it may possibly be on the CLIP website.
Try a search on the vessel name or the master's name. All Best, Raymond


----------



## devon51 (Dec 15, 2007)

*sally, 1886*

hi, 

Thank you all for your help,the reason i put it on a couple of times is because
i could not edit it,
so i was avised to put it on again, i actually come from appledore but i 
live in gloucester now, thank you all once again for your time and effords its 
been a great help to me.

pete


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Only too glad to have been of help. I know exactly what you
mean ... I frequently have a head butting exercise with my
computer .. I do not intend to be the loser in that one.
Well you come from a good shipbuilding area ... I find a few
Appledore ships in other port registries. All the best, Raymond


----------



## gingersid (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi pete
i am new to this forum and see that you have an interest in the smack sally, she was registered at bideford in 1852, her official no was 15582, her master at the time of her loss in 1889 james craner was my great great grandfather, i have crew lists for the sally for 1864, 1873, 1877 and 1886 but sadly no picture of her, what is your interest in her?


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

gingersid said:


> Hi pete
> i am new to this forum and see that you have an interest in the smack sally, she was registered at bideford in 1852, her official no was 15582, her master at the time of her loss in 1889 james craner was my great great grandfather, i have crew lists for the sally for 1864, 1873, 1877 and 1886 but sadly no picture of her, what is your interest in her?


Welcome aboard.
You may get a better response with a private message to devon51. He hasn't logged on since December.


----------



## hatman (Oct 6, 2010)

*Treeve -Kathleen and May, Bideford is going very soon!!*



treeve said:


> I don't know if you have tried the Bideford Museum?
> North Devon Maritime Museum
> Odun Rd
> Bideford
> ...


The above 3 masted ship built Appledore 1900 is about to be thrown out of her Bideford berth. Photograph her at home while you can for your database.
Coal Swansea to Fremington in the 'Sally'? Google - Limestone making on the Torridge.
Hope it's OK to contact you this way? If I am stepping on protocol toes - Sorry! Hatman


----------

